# Disque dur externe et mémoire cache ?????



## Tangi (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de vendre mon magnifique iMac G5, avis aux repreneurs potentiels, et de m'acheter un portable, un Mac bien entendu, et j'étudie les différents disques durs externes...

Je me posais plusieurs petites questions, sur les différents critères d'achat ci-dessous, je me pose deux questions (*en gras*)...

Ce qui importe dans l'achat d'un disque dur, c'est :

*- Le mode de connexion le plus rapide c'est le Firewire 800, encore faut-il avoir un portable équipé d'une prise Firewire 800, mais, par exemple, entre le Firewire 400 et l'USB 2.0 à 480, en théorie c'est l'USB 2.0 le plus rapide, mais le Firewire 400 dispose-t-il toutefois d'un avantage par rapport à l'USB 2.0 ????* ...

- La capacité, bon là ça dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en a...

- La vitesse, en disque dur externe le minimum c'est quand même 7 200 tour/min, même si les disques durs des MacBook n'ont une vitesse de 5 400 tour/min seulement,

*- La mémoire cache ??? C'est quoi exactement ça, il y des modèles à 2Mo, 8Mo, 16Mo ??? Est-ce que plus la capacité du disque dur est importante, plus le cache doit être important, ou ça n'est absolument pas lié ???*

- Le bruit...

- La chaleur produite...

- La taille...

- L'esthétique...

Merci d'avance........


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2006)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> *- Le mode de connexion le plus rapide c'est le Firewire 800, encore faut-il avoir un portable équipé d'une prise Firewire 800, mais, par exemple, entre le Firewire 400 et l'USB 2.0 à 480, en théorie c'est l'USB 2.0 le plus rapide, mais le Firewire 400 dispose-t-il toutefois d'un avantage par rapport à l'USB 2.0 ????* ...



Faux, le Firewire 400 est plus rapide que l'USB2. En effet, l'USB même 2 n'est pas fait pour gérer des périphériques rapides, et à une très mauvaise gestion des collisions (Sur l'USB, il y a des périphs lents comme le clavier et la souris, par exemple, ou le modem interne, qui perturbent fortement la circulation des infos entre le HD et le Mac). De plus, sauf peut-être sur les MacIntel (?) on ne peux pas booter sur un disque USB.



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> - La capacité, bon là ça dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en a...
> 
> - La vitesse, en disque dur externe le minimum c'est quand même 7 200 tour/min, même si les disques durs des MacBook n'ont une vitesse de 5 400 tour/min seulement,



Tout dépend du type de disque : en 3,5" tu as comme vitesses 5400, 7200 et 10000 tr/mn, mais alim externe obligatoire (il leur faut du 12 V), et 2,5" (les disques de portables qui fonctionnent juste en 5V), tu as des 4200, 5400 et 7200 tr/mn. Les 5400 vont très bien et à part peut-être les plus récents, les Mac ont plutôt des 4200 en interne



			
				Tangi a dit:
			
		

> *- La mémoire cache ??? C'est quoi exactement ça, il y des modèles à 2Mo, 8Mo, 16Mo ??? Est-ce que plus la capacité du disque dur est importante, plus le cache doit être important, ou ça n'est absolument pas lié ???*



Lorsque tu fais un accès en lecture sur ton disque, il charge 2,8 ou 16 Mo dans cette cache, et comme il y a des chances que la lecture suivante soit dans les mêmes eaux, au lieu de faire un accès disque (lent), il renvoie l'info depuis la mémoire cache. La taille est indépendante de la capacité du disque, 8 Mo c'est bien, 16 Mo un peu mieux (mais guère) 2 Mo pas mal moins bien (en gros, tu gagnes 4 ou cinq fois plus entre 2 et 8 qu'entre 8 et 16, un peu comme la cache niveau 2 sur les processeurs, tu gagnes 35/40% avec les premiers 256 Ko, 10/15% de plus si tu passes à 512 Ko et 5 à 10% de plus si tu passes de 512 Ko à 1 Mo).

Par ailleurs, plus tu prend un "gros" disque, plus il est économiquement intéressant d'acheter un disque interne et un boîtier séparément (dans les disques externes "tout faits", le prix du boîtier me paraît avoir tendance à augmenter en même temps que celui du disque :mouais.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Mai 2006)

Je viens de lire ici un long article qui a l'air intéressant et qui dit, justement, que (pour simplifier) le firewire est mieux que l'usb (usb que j'ai d'ailleurs pour mon modem qui déconnecte toutes les 3 minutes depuis plusieurs mois).
J'avoue que je suis très nul en ce qui concerne les entrailles du Mac alors, comme je vais acheter un iPod shuffle (normalement) à ma femme et un DD externe pour moi (j'ai un iMac G4 et, apparemment, 2 sorties à 4 broches en firewire) :
- Que me faut-il comme câble pour un iPod et un DD externe ?
- Qu'y a-t-il de bien comme DD externe en firewire (80 Go me suffisent amplement) ?
- Et, pendant que j'y suis : qu'est-ce que "USB 2.0" ?
Et si je me suis planté complètement dans mes déductions usb/firewire, dites-le moi 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mai 2006)

Passionnant, cet article, il confirme exactement ce que je disais au dessus.

Pour un disque Firewire, il te faut un câble Firewire 6x6 ou 6x4 selon le disque. Pour l'iPod, le câble est fourni avec (c'est de l'USB)

L'USB, c'est un port série fonctionnant à 12 Mb/s, l'USB2, c'est le même, mais à 480 Mb/s

Comme DD externe, je pense que les "La Cie" sont bien, mais chers. L'idéal, c'est de prendre un disque en boîtier mixte (USB2/Firewire400) comme ça, si tu vas voir un copain qui a un PC, tu peux aussi le brancher dessus s'il est formaté en FAT32.

*Attention* : on ne peut pas brancher un disque Firewire 800 sur un Mac équipé seulement en 400 !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mai 2006)

Plutôt curieux : chez LaCie, le 80 Go à 129 ou le 160 Go à 129 également.  

Je vais peut-être prendre le 160 Go 

edit/en fait, je ne vais rien prendre du tout, le firewire est en 800 et moi en 400 

Je ne comprends pas : ils écrivent Firewire 400 et le câble est en 800 ?  

Oui, je sais, je suis nul mais j'avais prévenu


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2006)

Tu parles de quoi, là, c'est bien un Firewire 400, ou as tu vu du 800 ?

En tout cas, je vais te donner un tuyau : J'ai acheté pour 70&#8364; un boitier (vide) Firewire 400/USB2. J'y ai mis d'abord un graveur de DVD. Ce graveur de DVD passé depuis en interne, j'y ai mis un disque dur de 4O Go. Depuis quelques jours, ce disque de 40 Go est remplacé par un disque de 320 Go. Quand ce disque sera devenu trop petit, je le retirerais et y mettrais un disque plus gros.

Quan tu vois que la différence de prix entre un disque interne et un externe de même capacité est de l'ordre d'une centaine d'&#8364;, là, j'en suis à environ 220 &#8364; d'économie


----------



## Tangi (27 Mai 2006)

Merci pour tout ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quoi, là, c'est bien un Firewire 400, ou as tu vu du 800 ?
> 
> En tout cas, je vais te donner un tuyau : J'ai acheté pour 70 un boitier (vide) Firewire 400/USB2. J'y ai mis d'abord un graveur de DVD. Ce graveur de DVD passé depuis en interne, j'y ai mis un disque dur de 4O Go. Depuis quelques jours, ce disque de 40 Go est remplacé par un disque de 320 Go. Quand ce disque sera devenu trop petit, je le retirerais et y mettrais un disque plus gros.
> 
> Quan tu vois que la différence de prix entre un disque interne et un externe de même capacité est de l'ordre d'une centaine d', là, j'en suis à environ 220  d'économie



Ça à l'air un peu compliqué pour moi :rose: mais je vais étudier cela sérieusement.

Merci Pascal


----------

